
Mac Pro – Apple - tambourine_man
http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/index1.html
======
tmaly
> up to 64GB of memory

How old is this tech? I just ordered a server with 256GB of memory

~~~
simonh
Apple's own data center servers are mostly Linux and BSD running on commodity
hardware, if that helps.

